

Google's top designer quits, blames engineers - erickhill
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/03/20/googles-top-designer-quits-blames-engineers

======
elv
"ahhh those fu __*n management guys never understand meh" :)

anyway debating over 3, 4 or 5 pixels and 41 shades of blue sounds SICK

